# Changer soi-même le processeur.



## paranormal-wizzzard (28 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous.

Je me demandai s'il était possible de changer soi-même le processeur sur un macbook pro?
Si oui, y-a-t-il juste à le remplacer et le tour est joué?
Si c'est fait proprement, y-a-t-il un risque d'endommagement?

Merci pour vos réponses.

P-W


----------



## matacao (30 Août 2013)

Bonsoir,

Il me semble que les proco sont soudés sur les macs portables. C'est impossible de changer un proco soude sans du matériel professionnel très onéreux.


----------



## SteamEdge (30 Août 2013)

+1
Le processeur est soudé, si tu y tiens vraiment obligé de changer la carte mère. Mais vue le prix ce n'est pas intéressant.


----------



## johndu13 (22 Septembre 2013)

effectivement si c'est soudé c'est mort 

si ça ne l'est pas il fat que ce soit le meme socket 
si possible avec une dissipation moins importante 
pareil pour la consommation
et plus dense


----------



## edd72 (22 Septembre 2013)

La question ne se pose pas, il n'y a pas de socket, les processeurs sont soudés.

Cela a sans doute permis de gagner en épaisseur. Dans la même optiques la RAM a été soudée (plutôt que d'avoir un slot ) sur le MBA puis sur les MBPr.


----------

